# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  ajuda com corais moles e anemonas

## cassiogiardino

bom dia, 



                caros, sou iniciante em aquários marinhos e gostaria de saber algumas coisas de corais. oq faz para os corais crescerem, pois os meus estão diminuindo e até a anemona está diminuindo e mudando de cor ....  o que será ? Vou colocar mais pedras por trás para fazer mais tocas....

                Fiz todos os testes e o único que deu a mais foi o de cálcio.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Sem sabermos mais do teu aqua vai ser dificil ajudar. Podes começar por fazer uma breve descrição do teu aqua. Tamanho, esquipamento, luz, parametros, etc. 

Podes no entanto encontrar respostas genericas aos teus problemas aqui: "Iniciação à Aquariofilia Marinha"

----------


## willian de assis

cara anemona é um otimo termometro para nitrito.só mucha e fica esbranquiçada quando a muito nitrito taca umas fotos dele.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> bom dia, 
> 
> 
> 
>                 caros, sou iniciante em aquários marinhos e gostaria de saber algumas coisas de corais. oq faz para os corais crescerem, pois os meus estão diminuindo e até a anemona está diminuindo e mudando de cor ....  o que será ? Vou colocar mais pedras por trás para fazer mais tocas....
> 
>                 Fiz todos os testes e o único que deu a mais foi o de cálcio.



Olá Cassio

Benvindo ao forum antes de mais nada.
Em relação às tuas duvidas, alem de bastante pertinentes, são um pouco vagas.À semelhança do que já te disseram, seria bastante util, que colocasses a descrição e setup do seu sistema, bem como resultado dos testes que efectuaste, inico da montagem, escumador, iluminação, qt de rocha viva, etc....
Só deste modo se conseguirá fazer uma avaliação do que se poderá estar a passar, bem como solução para esse teu problema.

----------

